# Water leaking around brew head and outside of portafilter



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

So apart from the group gasket why else would water leak around the sides of the portafilter?

machine is a selecta deluxe I just picked up used. Not been used for a while so decided to service first test later.... all O rings relaxed with a kit from eBay for a classic so I have few small ones left over (which is fine) basket is empty wanted to check pressure but won't build? New group gasket and tried the basket from classic and tried portafilter from selecta in classic and went to 9 bar no problem so points at issue with selecta group I have the original group gasket wasn't as bad as the one out of the classic I replaced a few months ago but is quite hard I guess I could swap them?

how does the selecta pressure work? Seem to get a lot of steam from group ? Is this normal?


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Well, outside the gasket, there may be something on the basket or up in the group head that's preventing it from sealing up. Coffee grounds in inconvenient spots will do that. And that much steam implies overheating due to a duff thermostat, but the picture shows the steam switch engaged?

First step: New gaskets, always.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

I fitted a brand new OEM spec gasket before trying it. I think in the pictures the steam is on, not had steam from brew head before but there is no 3 way solenoid on that model it seems to make coffee ok but leaves pucks somewhat wetter than the classic I put that down to the 12+ bar pressure.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If you are testing pressure you need to leave the basket out, otherwise the water passes through the basket and up the outside and escapes at the rim


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

El carajillo said:


> If you are testing pressure you need to leave the basket out, otherwise the water passes through the basket and up the outside and escapes at the rim


 Thanks I tried basket in and out and and 2 porta filters I'll try again gasket may not have been seated properly as I hadn't used prior to checking the pressure


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Yeah, if it's a brand new gasket, it may not have seated correctly yet. Putting a portafilter in and leaning on it a few times may help there.


----------

